# H. Wichert Chicago...



## Staunton Dan (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the style of this bottle with the tapered sides. I'm thinking that it may have been a food bottle. It's 7" tall, hand blown with a tooled lip.


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 17, 2009)

It was probably ketchup.


----------



## cadburys (Jun 18, 2009)

....probably is ketchup.

http://books.google.com/books?id=hA...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3#PPA218,M1


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 18, 2009)

H. Wichert made mustards,pickles,White Holland onions,horseradish,salad oil,tablesauce,birdseye pepper sauce,Wichert-shire.Nearest bottle match was their,Tomato Catsup(highly spiced) Estabished 1870   77,79,81 & 83 W.Lake St, Chicago


----------

